# Bei Webformular DropDown Felder JA, NEIN! Was für einen Datentyp verwenden?



## rider (28. Aug 2009)

Hallo, 
ich möchte ein kleines Web-Formular erstellen mit Textfeld, DropDown.
Nun meine Frage:

Ich möchte zB ein DropDown machen, für die Antwort "ja" oder "nein"!
Welchen Datentyp nehme ich dann? 
Boolean geht ja nicht wirklich in der DB, mache ich dann einen INT?

Wie implementiere ich das dann in der Entity - Klasse? Mit einem ENUM???


----------



## sparrow (31. Aug 2009)

Ja/Nein Felder sind immer vom Typ Boolean.

Eine gute Datenbank versteht neben 1/0 auch yes/true, on/off, true/false.

Ansonsten muss dein Programm eben die Werte korrekt interpretieren.


----------



## The_S (31. Aug 2009)

sparrow hat gesagt.:


> Ja/Nein Felder sind immer vom Typ Boolean.
> 
> Eine gute Datenbank versteht neben 1/0 auch yes/true, on/off, true/false.
> 
> Ansonsten muss dein Programm eben die Werte korrekt interpretieren.



*klugscheiß*



sparrow hat gesagt.:


> Ja/Nein Felder sind immer vom Typ Boolean.
> 
> Eine gute Datenbank versteht neben 1/0 auch yes/*no*, on/off, true/false.
> 
> Ansonsten muss dein Programm eben die Werte korrekt interpretieren.


----------



## rider (31. Aug 2009)

sparrow hat gesagt.:


> Ja/Nein Felder sind immer vom Typ Boolean.
> 
> Eine gute Datenbank versteht neben 1/0 auch yes/true, on/off, true/false.
> 
> Ansonsten muss dein Programm eben die Werte korrekt interpretieren.



Was ist bei dir eine GUTE DB?
So sicher war ich mir nun nicht, dass eine DB auch den Typ Boolean hat. 
Wie implementiere ich denn das dann in den JAVA - Klassen?


----------



## sparrow (31. Aug 2009)

rider hat gesagt.:


> Was ist bei dir eine GUTE DB?


postgres!



rider hat gesagt.:


> So sicher war ich mir nun nicht, dass eine DB auch den Typ Boolean hat.


Hmmm... doch. Ich glaub das ist SQL-Standard.



rider hat gesagt.:


> Wie implementiere ich denn das dann in den JAVA - Klassen?


Das versteh ich nicht. Wenn die Rückgabe aus der Datenbank nicht gefällt prüfst du die halt im Getter und passt das nach deinen Wünschen an.


----------



## rider (31. Aug 2009)

sparrow hat gesagt.:


> postgres!
> 
> 
> Hmmm... doch. Ich glaub das ist SQL-Standard.
> ...




ich meine Oracle hat keinen BooleanTyp? OK, ab Version 9 gibts es auch!
Nunja: auf Postgres wollte ich sowieso das Projekt starten.

Nun noch eine andere andere Frage:
wie kann ich das implementieren:
Wenn 3 Checkboxen angeklickt werden (Bool-Wert auf 1/true eingesetzt), dann soll eine vierte Checkbox auch auf true gesetzt werden. 

Sprich der Status (vierte Checkbox) soll dann von offen auf erledigt gesetzt werden.


----------



## sparrow (31. Aug 2009)

Das scheint mir eher eine Sache der Anwendungslogik, also deines Programms zu sein.


----------



## rider (31. Aug 2009)

ok! dachte ich nämlich auch eher. 
Jetzt so eine Idee hast du auch nicht, oder?
Ich nehme mal an mit einer If - Abfrage.

if(feld1 && feld2 && feld 3 == true) dann setze feld4 auch true!
Heißt das dann true oder ist es 1 ? Bsp. nun bei Postgres


----------

